# Radeon x700 PRO



## Ninja Colt (Feb 11, 2006)

I just got ATiTool today and I'm wondering how much I can overclock without my card burning. 

Also, how come it doesn't show the temperature in my ATiTool?

Currently the speeds are 424/432, x700 PRO 256 mb.


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 11, 2006)

1 I dont believe the pro has temp monitoring and 2 all you have to do to not burn ur card is touch the heatsink and memory to make sure they arnt too hot. if you get burned its too hot.


----------



## Ninja Colt (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't trust myself with my computer case open, I have a fear that I might fuck up something and destroy my computer, so can you just tell me what speeds the card will be precarious at? 

Sorry, I'm a newbie with computers. :/


----------



## Ninja Colt (Feb 11, 2006)

Also, will max core/mem detect when the card gets too hot?


----------



## Ninja Colt (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok, now I got it so it shows the temperatures, around 60 deg. Celsius without overclocking.


----------



## Clocked (Feb 12, 2006)

i got mine to 475/535, it never gets above 50C .... but i have the Arctic Cooling ATI Slinnnnnncer1 Rev 2 on it


----------



## joemental (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, 50C. ive set mine to 475/479 and Doom3(512MB mode) was running 80C lol, i take it thats bad. im i close to melting point? noraml running temp is 56C but thats only with 50% fan.

0-65C - 50%
65-70 - 80%
70+    - 100%

does it go above 100% btw?

im a big fan of ati tools, the fan control is perfect (the fan at 50% is barely audible) but im looking to get the Artic Cooling Silencer thingy so do you have an affilate link through this site? i may aswell make you some money if im gonna get one anyway.

mines is a ATI x700 Pro PCI-E 256MB for those with the same, what do you think of your card?


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 14, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> 1 I dont believe the pro has temp monitoring and 2 all you have to do to not burn ur card is touch the heatsink and memory to make sure they arnt too hot. if you get burned its too hot.


No, It does.


----------

